# Mathews one dry fire closer to Hoyt



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

:chortle: I can honestly say that is something I have NEVER done....where is that wood.

But last year on the Hill.....the group behind Sticky, VaVince, TCR1 and I had a mishap....someone tried to see if their S4 could take the Hoyt challenge.....they didn't finish....or I should say COULDN'T finish the course :doh:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: I can honestly say that is something I have NEVER done....where is that wood.
> 
> But last year on the Hill.....the group behind Sticky, VaVince, TCR1 and I had a mishap....someone tried to see if their S4 could take the Hoyt challenge.....they didn't finish....or I should say COULDN'T finish the course :doh:


See Gail you are now famous. I told you I would make you well known.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: I can honestly say that is something I have NEVER done....where is that wood.
> 
> But last year on the Hill.....the group behind Sticky, VaVince, TCR1 and I had a mishap....someone tried to see if their S4 could take the Hoyt challenge.....they didn't finish....or I should say COULDN'T finish the course :doh:


I remember that sound clearly.. hope I never experience it firsthand.. 



Rattleman said:


> See Gail you are now famous. I told you I would make you well known.


I'm not so sure that Rattleman is the best publicist around.. :set1_thinking:  :zip:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'm not so sure that Rattleman is the best publicist around.. :set1_thinking:  :zip:


Not the best but I am CHEAP  (in more ways then one)


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

seems to have the " focus " part of the game down-pat ... 

just need to remember step 2...

hang in there... you know...Hoyts are pretty good bow..:tongue:

keep smiling...


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

*Hoyt 999 Mathews 1*

:mg:OMG...Rattleman, I can’t believe you did this...as if a newbie doesn’t have enough on their plate to remember (that step 2 part is a biggie):embarres::embarres::embarres:....Now I’ll be walking around for the rest of the season with this enviable notoriety---yeah, that’s the one who decided to take the Hoyt challenge with a Mathews....Sheesh, Ed, with friends like you, who needs bubonic plague????:killpain::lol3: That was a pretty loud bang though and I really did think my arrow had exploded or something...Duh....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> :mg:OMG...Rattleman, I can’t believe you did this...as if a newbie doesn’t have enough on their plate to remember (that step 2 part is a biggie):embarres::embarres::embarres:....Now I’ll be walking around for the rest of the season with this enviable notoriety---yeah, that’s the one who decided to take the Hoyt challenge with a Mathews....Sheesh, Ed, with friends like you, who needs bubonic plague????:killpain::lol3: That was a pretty loud bang though and I really did think my arrow had exploded or something...Duh....


Gail,
Just 1 word of advice and 1 more thing to remember - if you're going to dry fire your bow, don't do it in the presence of others. :zip:

Bet that even with those new binos, you had a hard time finding where "that arrow" hit.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, I'll quietly go back into hiding for now, but remember this RATTLEMAN, my camera fits very nicely in my quiver....One day, when you least expect it.....:wink:

Lee, you're right, even the new binos couldn't help me out on that one, but it would have been a good shot had I nocked that bloody arrow...:doh:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

So... guess I can't go lookin behind the 80 butt for your errant arrow, eh? :noidea: :lol:

Don't worry Monti... we've all done something we'd rather not be known for while playing this game.. seems there is plenty of opportunity for lapses.. :noidea: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> So... guess I can't go lookin behind the 80 butt for your errant arrow, eh? :noidea: :lol:
> 
> Don't worry Monti... we've all done something we'd rather not be known for while playing this game.. seems there is plenty of opportunity for lapses.. :noidea: :chortle: :wink:


Yeah, but my lapses seem to be piling up lately....BTW, I actually found that arrow only to lose it again a couple of weeks later, this time permanently, about 20 feet up in the 4x4 next to the 80 at Hartford.:embara: Seems I forgot I needed to widen my stance a little while shooting on an uphill grade and when I went to bend back at the waist (at full draw) to sight in at the 70 yard mark, I nearly fell onto my keester--needless to say, release went off and and the next thing I heard was that characteristic thunk of carbon penetrating wood. 

I have a nagging feeling that this is going to be an expensive first season for me and an entertaining one for the rest of you....:dontknow::laugh:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

montigre said:


> Yeah, but my lapses seem to be piling up lately....BTW, I actually found that arrow only to lose it again a couple of weeks later, this time permanently, about 20 feet up in the 4x4 next to the 80 at Hartford.:embara: Seems I forgot I needed to widen my stance a little while shooting on an uphill grade and when I went to bend back at the waist (at full draw) to sight in at the 70 yard mark, I nearly fell onto my keester--needless to say, release went off and and the next thing I heard was that characteristic thunk of carbon penetrating wood.
> 
> I have a nagging feeling that this is going to be an expensive first season for me and an entertaining one for the rest of you....:dontknow::laugh:




```

```
wellllll... you 're off to a good start, and does make for some great reading... !! :angel:
remember, your'e not alone.. and when it's " our" turn, you can bet it will be posted toot-sweet !!!:lol::lol:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

montigre said:


> Yeah, but my lapses seem to be piling up lately....BTW, I actually found that arrow only to lose it again a couple of weeks later, this time permanently, about 20 feet up in the 4x4 next to the 80 at Hartford.:embara: Seems I forgot I needed to widen my stance a little while shooting on an uphill grade and when I went to bend back at the waist (at full draw) to sight in at the 70 yard mark, I nearly fell onto my keester--needless to say, release went off and and the next thing I heard was that characteristic thunk of carbon penetrating wood.
> *
> I have a nagging feeling that this is going to be an expensive first season for me and an entertaining one for the rest of you*....:dontknow::laugh:


Well, I'm just hoping that I have gotten past that.. .but one never can tell... :noidea:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

montigre said:


> Okay, I'll quietly go back into hiding for now, but remember this RATTLEMAN, my camera fits very nicely in my quiver....One day, when you least expect it.....:wink:
> 
> Lee, you're right, even the new binos couldn't help me out on that one, but it would have been a good shot had I nocked that bloody arrow...:doh:


Camera....Camera ...did someone say CAMERA...I wish You had that thing at Harford..A picture of that pretty little 3LO4 would look great posted here on AT


----------



## bikerskum (Mar 25, 2007)

Just remember, there are only three types of archers. Those that *have* dry fired a bow, those that *will* dry fire a bow and those that dry fired a bow in private that we may never hear about.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

montigre said:


> :mg:OMG...Rattleman, I can’t believe you did this...as if a newbie doesn’t have enough on their plate to remember (that step 2 part is a biggie):embarres::embarres::embarres:....Now I’ll be walking around for the rest of the season with this enviable notoriety---yeah, that’s the one who decided to take the Hoyt challenge with a Mathews....Sheesh, Ed, with friends like you, who needs bubonic plague????:killpain::lol3: That was a pretty loud bang though and I really did think my arrow had exploded or something...Duh....


I'll warn you right now...you gotta have thick skin if you're gonna hang around this Field archery crowd......especially Rattleman.  :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> I'll warn you right now...you gotta have thick skin if you're gonna hang around this Field archery crowd......especially Rattleman.  :wink:


You sure Rattleman is the only one that will help build up that leather skin? :wink:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

This has gotten far too much air time-17 posts for a simple moment of cranial flatulence....don’t you fellas have anything better to do than punch holes in a newbie’s delicate ego???:set1_rolf2: Okay...maybe not so delicate....:eyebrows: 

Not to worry, I was warned I'd need pretty thick skin to play this game from the very beginning....all of 6 1/2 months ago. :rock:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

.. it's an ongoing initiation...:chortle::chortle::chortle:

welcome aboard !...:wink:












# 19 LOL


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

montigre said:


> This has gotten far too much air time-17 posts for a simple moment of cranial flatulence....don’t you fellas have anything better to do than punch holes in a newbie’s delicate ego???:set1_rolf2: Okay...maybe not so delicate....:eyebrows:
> 
> Not to worry, I was warned I'd need pretty thick skin to play this game from the very beginning....all of 6 1/2 months ago. :rock:


We know you can handle yourself.. besides.. the weak of heart just get it worse..  :wink:

Yer doin great Gail... keep it up.. :thumb: :wink: :cheers:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

It happens.

My second ever Field Shoot, I was with a group of guys that had me a little intimidated because they were all very experienced and shooting well. I got up there with them on the fan target and WHAP. Full draw dry fire. 

They ribbed me, I kicked myself, and then went on to finish the round.


I can say this though- it hasn't happend since. Partly because, and this may sound silly- try to make touching the arrow with your finger (to make sure it's there BEFORE you draw) a permanent part of your shot routine. It's worked for me ever since.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

I only dry fired my bow like that one time. Ever since then I actually catch myself reaching for an arrow when there is already one on the bow.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Actually, double checking to make sure an arrow is REALLY on the string before drawing has been added to my shot routine.... Once is definitely enough.

Good grief, now MO and AZ are in on the fun—at my expense. It’s one thing having to live this down at my home club, but now my little spaz attack has become a bloody national event. RATTLEMAN.....:set1_punch::set1_rolf2:

Okay, now that I have been nationally humiliated, when do I get the secret handshake?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> Actually, double checking to make sure an arrow is REALLY on the string before drawing has been added to my shot routine.... Once is definitely enough.
> 
> Good grief, now MO and AZ are in on the fun—at my expense. It’s one thing having to live this down at my home club, but now my little spaz attack has become a bloody national event. RATTLEMAN.....:set1_punch::set1_rolf2:
> 
> Okay, now that I have been nationally humiliated, _*when do I get the secret handshake*_?


It's not a hand-shake - it's a head butt - just ask Jarlicker how it's done.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> It's not a hand-shake - it's a head butt - just ask Jarlicker how it's done.


 Don't forget to don a helmet first tho.. :nono: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

montigre said:


> Actually, double checking to make sure an arrow is REALLY on the string before drawing has been added to my shot routine.... Once is definitely enough.
> 
> Good grief, now MO and AZ are in on the fun—at my expense. It’s one thing having to live this down at my home club, but now my little spaz attack has become a bloody national event. RATTLEMAN.....:set1_punch::set1_rolf2:
> 
> Okay, now that I have been nationally humiliated, when do I get the secret handshake?



Looks like you got your 15 minutes of fame..........in all 50 states


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

montigre said:


> This has gotten far too much air time-17 posts for a simple moment of cranial flatulence....don’t you fellas have anything better to do than punch holes in a newbie’s delicate ego???:set1_rolf2: Okay...maybe not so delicate....:eyebrows:
> 
> Not to worry, I was warned I'd need pretty thick skin to play this game from the very beginning....all of 6 1/2 months ago. :rock:


Not really


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> You sure Rattleman is the only one that will help build up that leather skin? :wink:


No...I don't want to scare her *too* much. 

As Sticky has shown, better be glad nobody had a camera. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> No...I don't want to scare her *too* much.
> 
> As Sticky has shown, better be glad nobody had a camera. :wink:


and we all know I *ALWAYS *have mine


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

montigre said:


> :mg:OMG...Rattleman, I can’t believe you did this...as if a newbie doesn’t have enough on their plate to remember (that step 2 part is a biggie):embarres::embarres::embarres:....Now I’ll be walking around for the rest of the season with this enviable notoriety---yeah, that’s the one who decided to take the Hoyt challenge with a Mathews....Sheesh, Ed, with friends like you, who needs bubonic plague????:killpain::lol3: That was a pretty loud bang though and I really did think my arrow had exploded or something...Duh....


*WELCOME TO THE CLUB!!!!.....It's OK.....You can have the Mathews Title......


I took the "HOYT QUEEN OF DRY FIRES" title some time ago with over a 1,000 to my credit using the same bow and have the scars to prove it...

It come from us just enjoying shooting wayyyy toooooooo much!!! :wink:*


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

EEEwww, Lucky. That hurts just looking at it. I’m glad I at least remembered to have a proper grip otherwise I may also have been sporting a nice strawberry like that one.:jaw: 

I don’t get skeered too easily...especially by things that go bump in these here woods.:wink:

BH, gotta first be at da place for the camera to pay off....When ya gonna stop typin' 'bout my humiliating "initiation" and start shootin' some????:cheers:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

montigre said:


> EEEwww, Lucky. That hurts just looking at it. I’m glad I at least remembered to have a proper grip otherwise I may also have been sporting a nice strawberry like that one.:jaw:
> 
> I don’t get skeered too easily...especially by things that go bump in these here woods.:wink:
> BH, gotta first be at da place for the camera to pay off....When ya gonna stop typin' 'bout my humiliating "initiation" and start shootin' some????:cheers:


*Wellllllllllll...... there is this little ole' shoot in July on this little ole' Hill that has plenty of bumps on it in broad daylight..........hope you can make it....it's right in your backyard....:wink:*
.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> No...I don't want to scare her *too* much.
> 
> As Sticky has shown, better be glad nobody had a camera. :wink:


Yea, but it seems to hurt even more when it's _your_ camera... :mg:  :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

montigre;1054648339
BH said:


> Hmm.. callin out the Hornet's nest.. this newbie is bold.. :nod: :moviecorn


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Hmm.. callin out the Hornet's nest.. this newbie is bold.. :nod: :moviecorn




```

```
and very wise..... she got no worries from a hornets nest thats been stuffed and mounted to a wall.....heheeheee


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, Lucky, I’ve been hearing about this adventure on a certain Hill out west some that brings the best to their knees and makes the rest go cryin home to momma....I’m looking forward to tryin it out - have it marked on the calendar. 

Hey Sticky, I’m not bold, I’m more like a tiger in the reeds
...watching...

...watching...

...watching....


...and then....





.....DINNER. 

Besides, look who shoots out of my home club, if I were the timid type, I’d NEVER stand a chance...:wink::laugh:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Hornet Me thinks you've been called out by a NEWBIE. If you ain't too skeered maybe we will see you at AAA. While you're at it call that Harley wanna be (MDBOWHUNTER) and bring him out. Maybe you girls will feel safer in a group....something like a couple of girls going to powder their noses :zip: I'll even call mother nature to make sure it doesn't rain and ruin your makeup


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

montigre said:


> Yeah, Lucky, I’ve been hearing about this adventure on a certain Hill out west some that brings the best to their knees and makes the rest go cryin home to momma....I’m looking forward to tryin it out - have it marked on the calendar.
> 
> Hey Sticky, I’m not bold, I’m more like a tiger in the reeds
> ...watching...
> ...


I take that as a compliment


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

montigre said:


> Hey Sticky, I’m not bold, I’m more like a tiger in the reeds
> ...watching...
> 
> ...watching...
> ...


I have a feeling you'll get along just fine with this bunch of field archers then.. :wink: :thumb:


Rattleman said:


> Hey Hornet Me thinks you've been called out by a NEWBIE. If you ain't too skeered maybe we will see you at AAA. While you're at it call that Harley wanna be (MDBOWHUNTER) and bring him out. Maybe you girls will feel safer in a group....something like a couple of girls going to powder their noses :zip: I'll even call mother nature to make sure it doesn't rain and ruin your makeup


:moviecorn :darkbeer:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

A newbie’s gotta do some callin out.... if I was too skeered to stand toe-to-toe with the big dogs every now and again; how could I ever expect to make it out of the puppy house?:noidea::lol::lol:

Weather will be great for next Sunday at AAA. Hopin to see most of you there!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> A newbie’s gotta do some callin out.... if I was too skeered to stand toe-to-toe with the big dogs every now and again; how could I ever expect to make it out of the puppy house?:noidea::lol::lol:
> 
> Weather will be great for next Sunday at AAA. Hopin to see most of you there!!


I like the way you think (and talk).


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

montigre said:


> BH, gotta first be at da place for the camera to pay off....When ya gonna stop typin' 'bout my humiliating "initiation" and start shootin' some????:cheers:


Oh I will be back shortly....just had a lot going on the past month or so....hadn't really been thinking about shooting that much...but we will probably be at Ed's on Sun :wink:

and by the way...I did get in my first field round since Aug yesterday 

Oh I am hitting my goals this year :wink:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

montigre said:


> Actually, double checking to make sure an arrow is REALLY on the string before drawing has been added to my shot routine.... Once is definitely enough.
> 
> Good grief, now MO and AZ are in on the fun—at my expense. It’s one thing having to live this down at my home club, but now my little spaz attack has become a bloody national event. RATTLEMAN.....:set1_punch::set1_rolf2:
> 
> Okay, now that I have been nationally humiliated, when do I get the secret handshake?


I can tell you that the MAthews Ovation handles a dry fire well, very well. The only problem was finding those rubber string suppressors....the top one flew about ten yards. My son watched me draw the bow and assumed that I was testing something. :mg: He just knew that I had to know the string was empty. NOPE


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Dave, I’m glad to hear I’m not the only Mathews owner to try this little impromptu test fire. And witnessed, too. 

I’ll keep the secret between you and me…. and now the rest of the country….:zip: HeeHee


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

I had practiced way too much, then shot a round of field, and then I got the big idea that I'd check my 60 yard grouping.....big BIG mistake. I was shocked that the bow did so well.:embara: This too shall pass


----------

